# Εσείς ελλοχεύετε συχνά;



## sarant (Nov 8, 2008)

Παρατήρησα, αλλά ίσως είναι λανθασμένη η εντύπωσή μου, πως το "ελλοχεύω" χρησιμοποιείται πολύ συχνά τον τελευταίο καιρό, ότι έχει γίνει κλισέ. Παλιότερα που ο καθύλην αρμόδιος να ελλοχεύει ήταν ο κουμουνισμός, το ρήμα αυτό δεν ήταν τόσο διαδομένο' σήμερα, ελλοχεύουν κάθε λογής κίνδυνοι και απειλές.

Έχουμε βέβαια και τη λαθεμένη χρήση: _η κατάσταση ελλοχεύει κινδύνους_, που είναι κι αυτή αρκετά συχνή. Αλλά ας την προσπεράσουμε προς το παρόν.

Αναρωτιέμαι αν όποιος χρησιμοποιεί το _ελλοχεύω_ έχει ακόμα στο νου σου την ιδέα του εχθρού που καραδοκεί, αν σκέφτεται "κακό που κρύβεται, που υπάρχει σε λανθάνουσα κατάσταση αλλά είναι έτοιμο να εκδηλωθεί" όπως παραστατικά ορίζει το ΛΚΝ ή αν παβλοφικά με το που σκέφτεται _κινδύνους _σκέφτεται και το _ελλοχεύω_.

Μια φράση όπως "ελλοχεύουν προφανείς και ορατοί κίνδυνοι" σας φαίνεται απόλυτα φυσιολογική, κάπως προβληματική ή καθαρό οξύμωρο;

Και, εσείς ελλοχεύετε συχνά;


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2008)

Λοιπόν, να πω τη δική μου σκέψη. Περιέργως, από τον καιρό που ήμουν μικρός, δεν ξέρω γιατί και πώς, από υπέρμετρη φαντασία ίσως ή από ανάγκη για γλωσσικούς συνειρμούς ή από τα πολλά Γκαούρ και Ταρζάν που διάβαζα τότε, είχα συνδέσει το _ελλοχεύω_ με τις _λόχμες_ (κι ας μην είχα συνδέσει το _καραδοκώ_ με τα _δοκάρια_ ή την _ενέδρα_ με την _έδρα_). Έκανα τώρα μια έρευνα και βλέπω ότι δεν είχα πέσει έξω.

Το _ελλοχεύω_ βλέπω ότι προέρχεται από το αρχαίο _ελλοχώ_, _εν_ + _λοχώ_. Το _λοχώ_ σήμαινε κι αυτό ενεδρεύω, παραφυλάω, παραμονεύω, στήνω καρτέρι. Προέρχεται από το ουσιαστικό _λόχος_, που δεν είναι μόνο το ένοπλο σώμα, αλλά πρώτα απ' όλα ήταν η ενέδρα και ο τόπος όπου έστηνες ενέδρα (μετά έγινε η ομάδα που στήνει ενέδρα και τέλος οι στρατιώτες). Αυτός ο _λόχος_ προέρχεται από το ρήμα _λέχομαι_ (όπως ο _λόγος_ από το _λέγω_ και ο _νόμος_ από το _νέμω_, ετεροίωση λέγεται το φαινόμενο), το ρήμα που μας έδωσε και τη _λοχεία_ (που δεν πρέπει να την μπερδεύουμε με τον _λοχία_) και τη _λόχμη_, τους πυκνούς θάμνους όπου κρύβονται τα άγρια ζώα.

Όλα αυτά λοιπόν έχουν το στοιχείο του κρυφού στο μυαλό μου. Άμα «ελλοχεύεις» με τρόπο «προφανή και ορατό», τα υποψήφια θύματα θα αλλάζουν δρόμο κι εσύ θα μένεις με την όρεξη.

Και, παρεμπιπτόντως, και το _καραδοκώ_ έχει σχέση με τα _δοκάρια_ (από το _δέχομαι_ και τα δύο), όπως προφανώς και η _ενέδρα_ με την _έδρα_.


----------



## kaydee (Nov 10, 2008)

sarant said:


> Μια φράση όπως "ελλοχεύουν προφανείς και ορατοί κίνδυνοι" σας φαίνεται απόλυτα φυσιολογική, κάπως προβληματική ή καθαρό οξύμωρο;



Απόλυτα χωρίς νόημα - ή άλλως, ανόητη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2008)

kaydee said:


> Απόλυτα χωρίς νόημα - ή άλλως, ανόητη.


Κάτι σαν «καραδοκούσε όρθιος καταμεσής της πλατείας», ε;


----------



## kaydee (Nov 10, 2008)

nickel said:


> Κάτι σαν «καραδοκούσε όρθιος καταμεσής της πλατείας», ε;



Φαντάζομαι. Την ίδια στιγμή, βέβαια, αναγνωρίζω πως η εκτίμηση είναι καθαρά προσωπική, καθώς στον δικό μου το νου το ρήμα _ελλοχεύω _φέρνει αυτομάτως μαζί του τα ουσιαστικά _λόχος _και _λόχμη_. Φάντάζομαι πως η γλώσσα, με την ευκαμψία, την πλαστικότητα και όλα τα σχετικά που τη χαρακτηρίζουν, θα μπορούσε να δεχτεί το ρήμα απαλλαγμένο από το φορτίο των ουσιαστικών - ειδικά, καθώς ο μεν _λόχος _έχει άλλη σημασία πλέον, η δε _λόχμη _δεν (νομίζω ότι) χρησιμοποιείται. Ίσως θα έπρεπε, λοιπόν, μετά την πρώτη απόλυτη εκτίμηση να κινηθούμε προς το μετριασμένο "κάπως προβληματική"; 

Αναρωτιέμαι, όμως: ποιο ρήμα ακριβώς αντικαθιστά το _ελλοχεύω_; Το _παραμονεύω _που μου έρχεται πρώτο στο νου δεν είναι διαφορετικό. Φαντάζομαι πως το νόημα της φράσης είναι πάνω κάτω πως βλέπω κάποιον εχθρό (τον κίνδυνο) να περιμένει να μου επιτεθεί. Το γεγονός ότι τον βλέπω σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι κρυμμένος - στην οποία περίπτωση απλώς περιμένει; Ή μήπως είναι κρυμμένος, αλλά τον βλέπω πάραυτα, γνωρίζω την παρουσία του; Στην οποία περίπτωση, ελλοχεύει ή παραμονεύει πράγματι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2008)

Αν ... ελλοχεύετε εδώ γύρω, ρίξτε μια ματιά και στο άρθρο που προέκυψε στις σελίδες του Σαραντάκου, γιατί έχει διάφορα καλούδια, όπως την ιστορία της λέξης _βωμολόχος_ (αν και δεν μπαίνει στον πειρασμό να περιγράψει και τα δεινοπαθήματά της) ή τον επιθετικό προσδιορισμό που μου κότσαρε. (Το πώς εννοώ το «επιθετικό» θα σου το εξηγήσω κατ' ιδίαν, συνονόματε.)


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2014)

Και να πάλι το συνηθισμένο λάθος:

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, εάν ολοκληρωθεί το ΑΣΣ και δεν υπάρξει κάποια δέσμευση ή ανακοίνωση που να παραπέμπει σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο, *εγκυμονεί ο κίνδυνος* να θεωρηθεί η δράση του τουρκικού σκάφους εντός της κυπριακής ΑΟΖ ως «φυσιολογική κατάσταση πραγμάτων», και αυτό είναι απαράδεκτο.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/794485/op...repei-na-vgalei-kati--h-episkeyh-ntavoytogloy

Ο κίνδυνος ελλοχεύει.
Η κατάσταση εγκυμονεί κινδύνους.

Για να αρχίσει ο κίνδυνος να εγκυμονεί, πρέπει να συμβούν πράματα και θάματα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2014)

...
Θα σωζόταν με παθητική; «Εγκυμονείται ο κίνδυνος»;
Ανάθεμά τον που τον έσπειρε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2014)

Ομολογώ ότι μου αρέσει ο κίνδυνος που παραμονεύει. Έτσι μπορώ να τον φανταστώ: να μου την έχει στημένη και να καραδοκεί να μου την πέσει.

Προτιμώ άλλωστε και τις καταστάσεις που κρύβουν κινδύνους αντί να τους εγκυμονούν.


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2014)

...
Κι εγώ τα προτιμώ, γιατί προσωποποιούν ενεργητικά τον κίνδυνο και όχι παθητικά, κάνοντάς τον πιο απειλητικό.
Ενήλικο κατευθείαν, γιατί τι να σου κάνει ένας κίνδυνος νεογέννητος, στα σπάργανα; Το πολύ πολύ να σε κάνει σύχριστο, σύσκατο. Και δε θα τον έβαζα να ελλοχεύει βέβαια.

Ρώτησα μόνο αν _σώζεται_ με την ελάχιστη αλλαγή στην κατάληξη, μ' ένα μερεμέτι, χωρίς ανακαίνιση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2014)

Επίσης, ζητήθηκε να αναπτύξουν οι μαθητές σε 70-80 λέξεις το νόημα του αποσπάσματος του κειμένου: «εγκυμονείται κίνδυνος δημιουργίας γενεών πανομοιότυπων οργανισμών προς εκμετάλλευση».
http://www.kathimerini.gr/119554/article/epikairothta/ellada/oi-ypoyhfioi-krinoyn-th-genetikh

Με τόσα ευρήματα, ό,τι και να πω θα είναι υποκειμενικό.  (Έχω και μια αντιπάθεια για τις παθητικές...)

"εγκυμονείται ο κίνδυνος" OR "εγκυμονείται κίνδυνος" OR "εγκυμονούνται κίνδυνοι"


----------

